# Starting My First T-Shirt Company Soon. Question About Lables...



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

What's up?

I am starting my own T-Shirt company! Sorry, I'm kind of excited. Anyway, I will be using Gildan shirts to start off with. My question is: Should I start off by leaving the tags in the shirt? Or, should I do my own? My only reason I have to leaving the tags in is pure simplicity. I do want to venture out beyond T-Shirts. However, I don't know if I should leave the Gildan tag in for now, or worth it to cut it out and put mine in. Plus, Im a little confused on how to get my own tags. I know there is certain rules and policies you have to go by. How would i search for NY laws? Can't find anything. Anyway, I hope I'm getting my point acrossed. Sitting her anxious. Thanks


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, 

Welcome to the forum & good luck to you. I would start the label you want to use. Unless, of course cost is the issue. If so, then make the shirts w/Gildan tags, make some more and then convert. However, if you are really trying to start a brand...labels is the way to go right from the start. use the search button located on the left of the page for previous threads regarding labels, rules & regulations, etc. Again, good luck to you!


----------



## frommarz (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a client ask me the same question yesterday. I came here to find an intelligent answer for him. My question was answered before I even asked! Thanks!


----------



## grayma (Jul 26, 2008)

As far as re-labeling, it's all about 'perceived value'. Customers are almost always willing to pay more for a private labeled garment. When you see a 'Gildan' tag, your first thought is "Well I can buy these anywhere for a third of the price"


----------



## FRESH. (Nov 22, 2009)

Since you're starting out and possibly won't be getting a large quantity of shirts, it won't be worth it to use custom woven labels. If anything, screen print a neck tag. It's much more cost efficient for lower runs since woven labels usually have high minimums.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree with Kendell regarding perceived value. If you were using American Apparel, I would say you can keep the label in until you are ready to upgrade to custom labels. But since you are using Gildan, I think there is more reason to do custom labels sooner rather than later.

To find a supplier, do a google search for custom neck labels or you can check the preferred vendors list on the left side of the page. There are a variety of labels to choose from, including woven labels and heat transfer labels. Another option, if you're having your shirts screenprinted, is to have the label printed as well. Most printers offer this service.

The FTC requires the following info on neck labels: RN # or Corporate Name, Fiber Content, Country of Origin and Care Instructions. It's always a good idea to include your company logo and the size of the garment as well. You can read more about labeling here: Threading Your Way Through The Labeling Requirements


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd recommend switching to a shirt brand that has tear out labels, such as Alstyle or Anvil, and use plastisol transfers and do tagless. We do this for several clients, and it works out great. And you don't have to keep a bunch of inventory around.


----------



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the "Gildan" feel of the shirts. Also, another reason for me picking it gildan is because it has 2 separate labels. One is a gildan tag....the other is the care labels. I will leave the care label (saves me money) and just get the tags........what do you guys think of hang tags? Is it necessary for right now?


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Well actually that Gildan tag your looking at is only one tag..Its the way that it was been folded and sewed that gives you the ilusion of being two tags.


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

atleast im pretty sure, one way to find out is to rip out the tag your self. ( if you want to be certain )


----------



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

If it is 1 tag, can i just cut the tag that says "Gildan" and use my brand? Would that be a problem?


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Kno, that would be fine..
It may look a little sloppy tho...


----------



## 1ballsports (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey, we were in the same boat as you. I can't be much help, but check this link out, it helped us out. Good luck.......Printing Plastisol Transfers


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

We use Alstyle shirts and pull the tags out and use a single manual screen press to label and brand our shirts 

Good luck

www.fndclothing.com


----------



## BaySic (Apr 30, 2008)

I just got a quote from lucky labels for $190 plus shipping(I think it was $40 or so for expedited shipping) for 1200 labels(min order), thats about the cheapest you'll find. I was thinking of printing my own tags in but I figure my time is worth something, and one less print is one less print. I'm not sure how many shirts you plan on doing on your first run, I'm doing 500 on this run and dont want to have to put the shirts on the pallets any more than I have to, so having the tags sewn in is well worth it to me. Plus a shirt just looks better with custom tags, I realy dont care for printed tags on shirts, they give me a "cheap" feeling about the shirt when I look at it, but thats just me.


----------



## EvsU (Jan 3, 2010)

A friend and I are going through this same problem. What we decided was to leave Gildan tags in for now and once/if we sell a quota of shirts, get some custom ones. It truly comes down to whether or not you're doing this out-of-pocket or with a loan. I know you're excited about the clothing line but don't take/make any unnessecary(poor spelling) risks/expenditures. 

-Just this mans opinion


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

EvsU said:


> A friend and I are going through this same problem. What we decided was to leave Gildan tags in for now and once/if we sell a quota of shirts, get some custom ones. It truly comes down to whether or not you're doing this out-of-pocket or with a loan. I know you're excited about the clothing line but don't take/make any unnessecary(poor spelling) risks/expenditures.
> 
> -Just this mans opinion


I no its your opinion and all, but you don't need a loan to start a tee shirt brand that is all tagged and labeled up. You need to work, and save. 
Loans are very hard to get for a start up clothing brand any way.


----------

